# Compression de photos numériques



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2002)

Je suis nulle !!!
    Je n'arrive pas à compresser mes photos numériques pour les envoyer par e-mails. Je ne sais même pas si le Stuffit 5.5 peut faire ça.
 Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer, cela éviterait ma X ième crise de nerfs !!!!!

       Merci par avance !!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2002)

Merci.
Je vais aller essayer ça tout de suite.
 A +


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2002)

Image ready est bien aussi pour la compression


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2002)

Merçi à tous les 2 pour vos réponses.
  Mais 1 autre question me trottine dans la cervelle.

Pourquoi peut-on , avec un P.C, compresser 1 photo avec winzip et la recevoir sans problème avec le Mac alors que nous , on ne peut pas installer winzip qui ne fonctionne qu'avec Windows.
  J'suis pas tès claire mais je me prends la tête avec ces histoires de photos depuis 1 p'tit bout de temps....


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vivlesoleil84:
*Merçi à tous les 2 pour vos réponses.
  Mais 1 autre question me trottine dans la cervelle.

Pourquoi peut-on , avec un P.C, compresser 1 photo avec winzip et la recevoir sans problème avec le Mac alors que nous , on ne peut pas installer winzip qui ne fonctionne qu'avec Windows.
  J'suis pas tès claire mais je me prends la tête avec ces histoires de photos depuis 1 p'tit bout de temps....








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

parce que le mac accepte un grand nombre de formats de fichiers pc alors que windows non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si je formate en mac, je ne peux le lire sur un pc mais l'inverse oui.

l'idéal est donc d'utiliser des formats de fichiers communs à tous les univers : JPEG, TIFF, RTF, etc

dans le cas d'une image avec un soft de traitement d'image, tu pourras voir exactement les dégradations opérées par le soft lors de la compression, avec winzip, si tu ne fais pas un test du fichier en le décompressant ensuite, tu ne sais pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2002)

Je me permets de faire quand même une petite remarque:
Ici, il est question de compression, mais ce que l'on oublie trop souvent dans le cas de fichiers graphiques, c'est que la compression par JPG est une compression destructive.
Par example, je veux envoyer par email une image de 3 Mo, je la transforme en JPG&gt; 120 ko
J'ai dégradé l'image (assez peu visible en fait, c'est vrai, mais dégradée tout de même!)
Maintenant je la compresse en ZIP (sur un PC) &gt;100 Ko
La personne qui le reçoit va le dézipper et aura bien un fichier de 3 mo, sans dégradation.
Il faut donc utiliser un programme mac équivalent à winzip. Stuffit expander existe à la fois sous PC et sous mac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2002)

Ah, dernière chose que j'oubliais de dire, c'est que dans le cas où on essaye de compresser une image qui est déja fortement compressée, le fait de la recompresser à l'aide d' un logiciel ne fait rien gagner de plus, et comme on a dit plus haut il faut alors songer à en diminuer la taille ou la qualité...


----------



## dmao (7 Juillet 2002)

Tu fait un double de ta photo.
Ensuite tu ouvres ce double dans une application graphique et tu la sauve en changeant la qualité du jpg.
Ou tu réduit les dimensions
Dans les deux cas, elle perdra du poids


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2002)

Ok.
    Mais, mais je n'arrive à perdre tout au plus que 100 à 200Ko.




 Et si la personne à qui j'envoie cette photo n'a pas le logiciel en question, elle ne peut l'ouvrir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      Alors, que faire?????

Merci encore pour vos réponses


----------



## LCT (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ClicTime:
*dans le cas où on essaye de compresser une image qui est déja fortement compressée, le fait de la recompresser à l'aide d' un logiciel ne fait rien gagner de plus, et comme on a dit plus haut il faut alors songer à en diminuer la taille ou la qualité...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Exact. Il suffit de faire l'expérience. Glissez un fichier JPEG sur DropStuff ou DiskCopy et vous ne gagnerez pratiquement rien.
En revanche, je ne connais pas ImageReady signalé par Alèm.
Cela fait-il des compressions non destructives ?


----------



## dmao (7 Juillet 2002)

Télécharge Graphic Converter.
Ouvre ta photo, et ensuite menu fichier, enreistrer une copie sous.
Tu choisi jppg et là va s'ouvrir un tableau ou tu choisi la qualité de celui-ci de 1 à 100.
coche la case, calculer la taille du fichier. Ensuite déplace la curseur et regarde la taille variée
La personne qui la recevra ne verra pas spécialement de différences.

sinon, tu mets les photos originals sur ta homepage mac pour que les personnes puissent les télécharger de là.


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*En revanche, je ne connais pas ImageReady signalé par Alèm.
Cela fait-il des compressions non destructives ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Image Ready est le soft spécial web livré avec photoshop, pour envoyer des images par le web, il faut de toute façon les réduire donc détruire. toutefois, fireworks et image ready tous deux spécialisés dans l'optimisation web compresse en jpeg de manière assez sympa!


----------



## LCT (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*fireworks et image ready tous deux spécialisés dans l'optimisation web compresse en jpeg de manière assez sympa!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Alèm.
Est-ce mieux que de réduire directement sous Photoshop ou Photoshop Elements ?


----------



## LCT (8 Juillet 2002)

OK merci.


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*

Merci Alèm.
Est-ce mieux que de réduire directement sous Photoshop ou Photoshop Elements ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Photoshop va réduire tes images de manière satisfaisante dans la plupart des cas mais Image Ready derrière fait une optimisation web (consultation écran donc) surement un peu plus destructive mais mieux adaptée au web. 

Photoshop Elements, je ne connais pas mais il me semble que ce n'est que Photoshop sans les éléments quadri . personellement, je réduis les images sous toshop (via "enregistrer pour le web") mais quand ce sont des images destinés à être envoyées via e-mail et /ou être mises en ligne , je passe via Image Ready car il atteint une taille d'image beaucoup plus satisfaisante.

je ne crois pas trop aux emails avec des fichiers de plus de 1Mo (c'est la taille maxi de beaucoup de mails) 
à noter que 1Mo, c'est la taille d'une image en Fine sur un D1 et un D1H, ce qui est largement suffisant. (2,7millions de pixels)

pour les images plus grosses, il y a les CDRW (ZIP, etc) et les différents types de transporteurs (coursiers, la poste) !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2002)

Il y a bien, sous ImageReady, le format PNG 24 bits qui est un mode de compression non destructif, mais hélas, il n'a qu'un rendement d'environ -30%, ce qui n'est pas suffisant dans le cas d'un envoi par mail.
Pour en revenir à la photo numérique, ou au scan, c'est bien sûr sur le format TIFF (non compressé) des photos haute-définition que l'on peut obtenir la meilleure compression par Dropstuff ou winzip...
j'ai pas encore trouvé mieux pour archiver sans dénaturer!
Sous PC, la compression avec Winrar (format RAR) permet de gagner encore un peu plus que sous ZIP.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2002)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses précises.


----------



## LCT (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ClicTime:
*c'est bien sûr sur le format TIFF (non compressé) des photos haute-définition que l'on peut obtenir la meilleure compression par Dropstuff ou winzip...
j'ai pas encore trouvé mieux pour archiver sans dénaturer*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est juste mais votre fichier TIFF de 10 Mo, par exemple, ne fera guère moins de 6 Mo après compression par DropStuff, DropZip ou autre.
Pour l'achivage c'est bien mais pour le net c'est pratiquement exclu.
D'où l'intérêt du JPEG précisément. C'est destructif en théorie mais en pratique il est bien difficile de voir la différence entre une photo TIFF et la même en JPEG Fine, vous ne croyez pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2002)

Bonjour

Il parait qu'un nouveau standart de compression va sortir, le JPEG 2000, et il compresse sans destruction?


----------



## Grape (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par beber:
*Bonjour Il parait qu'un nouveau standart de compression va sortir, le JPEG 2000, et il compresse sans destruction?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Jpeg 2000 est dèja disponible pour photoshop etc et quicktime 6 peut aussi compresser en jpeg2000.

[08 juillet 2002 : message édité par Grape]


----------

